# Motobecane Grand Record



## marius.suiram (Jul 30, 2018)

I want to show you this beauty.
Excellent paint. Of course needs a tune-up.
Virus 172 frame and fork. Is this tubing close to the Reynolds 531?
Shimano  600 group.


----------



## Mr.RED (Jul 30, 2018)

Vitus 172 is decent stuff and I believe weight wise its a step below Reynolds the Vitus tubing to own is there 888 stuff. Very nice bike


----------



## Duchess (Jul 30, 2018)

I normally HATE the 70s brown/gold/yellow color pallet in a way that draws rage vomit up into my throat and twitches my flamethrower trigger finger, but the colors on that bike are amazing! Wow, great find!


----------



## non-fixie (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice! The Grand Record was #3 in the Motobecane line-up at the time. If you haven't found it yet, the 1980 brochure can be found here.

BTW, have blue one myself:


----------

